

   After Thoughts on the Gartner Cloud Collision  FailBucket Brawl - rizzn
http://siliconangle.com/ver2/2009/08/21/after-thoughts-on-the-gartner-cloud-collision-failbucket-brawl/

======
rizzn
It's part of an ongoing dialog with Gartner between the SA crew and the cloud
analysts. Interesting stuff.

